# HOW TO FERTILIZE YOUR PLANTS WITH A PLUG-IN AIR IONIZER



## mainliner (Aug 19, 2014)

HOW TO FERTILIZE YOUR PLANTS WITH A PLUG-IN AIR IONIZER
Air ionizers generally work by applying a high-voltage electric current to a metal prong or needle. An electric current consists of a flow of negatively charged electrons. As the electrons approach the end of the needle, the electrostatic repulsion between them causes them to detach from the metal surface and attach themselves to molecules of nitrogen and oxygen in the air and to airborne particles, forming negative ions.
This process actually turns the nitrogen in the air -- soluble-- and mixes with the moisture in your grow room , which inturn fertilizing your plants with nitrogen.
And that's how you can fertilize your plants with a plug-in air ionizer!!
Oldskool gardeners use the same technique , but put copper rods around there vegatables connected with cable, and when there's thunder and lightning this process begins , fertilzing there garden with nitrogen.some even use the air plug-in ionizers in there sheds,
All for a good cause , ,,,more healthy plants


----------



## AlecTheGardener (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought that only legumes could do that.

You claim that plugging in an ozone generator will create plant available nitrogen in the garden atmosphere?

Clarify.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

AlecTheGardener said:


> I thought that only legumes could do that.
> 
> You claim that plugging in an ozone generator will create plant available nitrogen in the garden atmosphere?
> 
> Clarify.


 you mean legumes the plants,,,ist got nothing to do with the plants , its the nitogen which is good for any plant?


----------



## AlecTheGardener (Aug 20, 2014)

Would you clarify please.

You claim that operating an ozone generator produces cannabis available nitrogen in the garden atmosphere.

Am I incorrect? If not please clarify further.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)

Here I have to use one of those ionizers just to survive


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 20, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3233641 Here I have to use one of those ionizers just to survive


Time to upgrade lighter tech. Maybe a propane roofing torch? Lol


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 20, 2014)

As to the subject at hand, ozone and negative ions are entirely different beasts. Negative ions are not unhealthy but ozone is.

I've employed negative ion generators in conjunction with hepa filtration to help scrub odor. Negative ions don't make it far from the source.

As far as feeding plants via negative ions, presently I'm not feeling the science. It seems too vague and not based in fact.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 20, 2014)

AlecTheGardener said:


> I thought that only legumes could do that.
> 
> You claim that plugging in an ozone generator will create plant available nitrogen in the garden atmosphere?
> 
> Clarify.


Ozone generators and negative ion generators are different things. OP is discussing ionizers, which to my knowledge are used in air purification devices for reducing dust in the air by making dust particles heavier to drop them out of the air or have them attach better to filters. I have never heard of them being used for nitrogen production. I'll keep an open mind but not sure I'm buying it just yet.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice copy and paste article mainliner, you coulda atleast sourced your info you lazt plagiarizing bastard


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 20, 2014)

AlecTheGardener said:


> Would you clarify please.
> 
> You claim that operating an ozone generator produces cannabis available nitrogen in the garden atmosphere.
> 
> Am I incorrect? If not please clarify further.


 I echo this, not calling BS, umm, well yet.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 20, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> As to the subject at hand, ozone and negative ions are entirely different beasts. Negative ions are not unhealthy but ozone is.
> 
> I've employed negative ion generators in conjunction with hepa filtration to help scrub odor. Negative ions don't make it far from the source.
> 
> As far as feeding plants via negative ions, presently I'm not feeling the science. It seems too vague and not based in fact.


Ozone is not necessarily harmful, all depends on the concentration. If you can smell it, you should not continue to be in that area until concentration is reduced to a level where you can't smell it. It breaks down very quickly.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

in not on about ozone gen its the ionizer one ,,,some gardeners put copper or some metal rods in the ground around there garden and when there's a thunder storm the same inozing effect does some thing to the nitrogen in the air molecules and some how turns it to soluble nitrogen , so as it rains the raindrops take in the nitrogen and water and fert your garden ,,,,the plug in inonizer does the same thing turning the nitrogen soluble in you room,,,, but some one early on in this thread ,( in to stoned to look) said they only work close to the source( it must be stong enough to do a full because you can smell it in the air when there's one in the room? Its like that smell you get in thunder storms outside,,,,,any way its true , so please tell me diffeprent


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 20, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> Nice copy and paste article mainliner, you coulda atleast sourced your info you lazt plagiarizing bastard


Agreed, site your sources, not cool.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

why do i get this funny feeling iv seen this thread before,,,hmm now iv got myself wondering??


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning


that should explain it?


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 20, 2014)

Where's Myth Busters when you need them?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

mainliner said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning
> 
> 
> that should explain it?


 if you click on this link ,,,click on effects( half way down page) and it will explain half way down that page how the lighting turns the nitrigene into nitrate? ( soluble)


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

Bugeye said:


> Ozone generators and negative ion generators are different things. OP is discussing ionizers, which to my knowledge are used in air purification devices for reducing dust in the air by making dust particles heavier to drop them out of the air or have them attach better to filters. I have never heard of them being used for nitrogen production. I'll keep an open mind but not sure I'm buying it just yet.


 it turns the nitrogen to nitrate?,which i presume is soluble nitrogen,,,


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Where's Myth Busters when you need them?


there we go, but im pretty sure you allready no this,lol

http://www.negativeiongenerators.com/electrohorticulture.html


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 20, 2014)

mainliner said:


> there we go, but im pretty sure you allready no this,lol
> 
> http://www.negativeiongenerators.com/electrohorticulture.html


Biased source spewing pseudo science. 

Seriously, claims of cucumbers 18 inches longer than normal? Since the 60's nobody went anywhere with this because they were unlikely able to duplicate results.

I call bullshit.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Biased source spewing pseudo science.
> 
> Seriously, claims of cucumbers 18 inches longer than normal? Since the 60's nobody went anywhere with this because they were unlikely able to duplicate results.
> 
> I call bullshit.


 

in not talking i cant be bothered, so ill paste


http://www.negativeiongenerators.com/ionsandplants.html


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 20, 2014)

Same biased source and pseudo science.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Same biased source and pseudo science.


 ok


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 20, 2014)

Its difficult to find unbiased, objective, scholarly sources for information relating to this subject.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Its difficult to find unbiased, objective, scholarly sources for information relating to this subject.


 there's nothing to find? Its true


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

its to late now ive done my research and bought an ionizer, which will make my plants even healthier,,,for the price of a wet spliff,,,


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 20, 2014)

mainliner said:


> its to late now ive done my research and bought an ionizer, which will make my plants even healthier,,,for the price of a wet spliff,,,


It will atleast improve air quality, maybe it will improve your brain function.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> It will atleast improve air quality, maybe it will improve your brain function.


 sonny sonny sonny hows you dog


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 20, 2014)

mainliner said:


> sonny sonny sonny hows you dog


He misses me I'm sure, and I miss him


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> He misses me I'm sure, and I miss him


 sonny sonny why so thick sonny


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> no you didn't bro there's no Holiday Inn in my basementView attachment 3233795


 ok,ha


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> no you didn't bro there's no Holiday Inn in my basementView attachment 3233795


 another 27 year old tough guy ,( only behind the screen)


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 20, 2014)

mainliner said:


> another 27 year old tough guy ,( only behind the screen)


No one thinks they're tough, but you.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> No one thinks they're tough, but you.


 ok sonny ok


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## mainliner (Aug 20, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3233860


 https://www.rollitup.org/t/kiddys-corner-at-the-tokentalk-bar.841930/


ignored and banish to the kiddies corner


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 20, 2014)

Now that this has degenerated into a bash thread I fear my question is to late. But here I go, is the smell after a thunderstorm not ozone? And yes if nothing else you'll have better air quality in the room.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)

I Like the smell you're talking about.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 20, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> Now that this has degenerated into a bash thread I fear my question is to late. But here I go, is the smell after a thunderstorm not ozone? And yes if nothing else you'll have better air quality in the room.


After thunderstorms, nitrogen content is raised in the air I remember my buddy who's a etymoligist told me that


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)

mainliner said:


> in not talking i cant be bothered, so ill paste
> 
> 
> http://www.negativeiongenerators.com/ionsandplants.html


This guy sited the manufacturers website as a reliable resource 


WoW


----------



## AlecTheGardener (Aug 20, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Its difficult to find unbiased, objective, scholarly sources for information relating to this subject.


My lack of findings also confirm this.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 21, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> After thunderstorms, nitrogen content is raised in the air I remember my buddy who's a etymoligist told me that


I was trying to be polite lol. Lightning creates ozone by corona effect (the discharge of high voltage). That is the reason for the smell. Ion generators are used to clean the air of contaminates by allowing unwanted particles to stick together and become heavy and fall out if air. I think!!! Lol. No ideal about the other stuff re: nitrogen. Probably doesn't produce an amount that would be very useful imo.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 21, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> I was trying to be polite lol. Lightning creates ozone by corona effect (the discharge of high voltage). That is the reason for the smell. Ion generators are used to clean the air of contaminates by allowing unwanted particles to stick together and become heavy and fall out if air. I think!!! Lol. No ideal about the other stuff re: nitrogen. Probably doesn't produce an amount that would be very useful imo.


 old skool gardeners actually notice a lushness and healthy looking garden after a thunder storm,,,


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 21, 2014)

mainliner said:


> old skool gardeners actually notice a lushness and healthy looking garden after a thunder storm,,,


Damn dude go to bed


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 21, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> I was trying to be polite lol. Lightning creates ozone by corona effect (the discharge of high voltage). That is the reason for the smell. Ion generators are used to clean the air of contaminates by allowing unwanted particles to stick together and become heavy and fall out if air. I think!!! Lol. No ideal about the other stuff re: nitrogen. Probably doesn't produce an amount that would be very useful imo.


Dude. Like I said this camefrom a scientist, and it fits inwith everything ur saying. Which ur not even sure of..so get over yourself


----------



## hexthat (Aug 21, 2014)

I know a way for your plants to pull the N from the air without you use any power.

A product by "Blooming Blossoms" called "BioNatural NutriFoliar" a biological leaf inoculant that is a foliar nitrogen fixer, OMRI listed. Azotobacter chroococcum KKM F 25 spores is all it is.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 21, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I know a way for your plants to pull the N from the air without you use any power.
> 
> A product by "Blooming Blossoms" called "BioNatural NutriFoliar" a biological leaf inoculant that is a foliar nitrogen fixer, OMRI listed. Azotobacter chroococcum KKM F 25 spores is all it is.


 there's a plant that does it as well,,,? I think its called 'lummums ? Something like that


----------



## AlecTheGardener (Aug 21, 2014)

mainliner said:


> there's a plant that does it as well,,,? I think its called 'lummums ? Something like that


Legumes.
It is actually the bacteria they have a symbiotic relationship with.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhizobia

Cover cropping and using green manure are ancient ideas from millennia ago. You plant clover/vetch/sunn hemp and a few comfrey crowns, you can rehabilitate terrible soil in a season or two.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cover_crop

I plant cover crop in my vegetable garden anytime a space is fallow.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 21, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> Dude. Like I said this camefrom a scientist, and it fits inwith everything ur saying. Which ur not even sure of..so get over yourself


Well then ok! I guess an etymoligist would know. FYI an etymoligist studies words lol.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 21, 2014)

Haha y'all'r sillyrn a mafucka


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## budman111 (Aug 23, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> Now that this has degenerated into a bash thread I fear my question is to late. But here I go, is the smell after a thunderstorm not ozone? And yes if nothing else you'll have better air quality in the room.


Yep, no smells apart from thunderstorms and you will also have a Bactria/Fungus free air! too much can burn the leaves but unlike any other gasses it dissipates and will not build up.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 23, 2014)

budman111 said:


> Yep, no smells apart from thunderstorms and you will also have a Bactria/Fungus free air! too much can burn the leaves but unlike any other gasses it dissipates and will not build up.


 iv got one in my tent, the air smells clean, and it does something to the co2 in the air so its more readily available to the plant?


----------



## AlecTheGardener (Aug 23, 2014)

mainliner said:


> iv got one in my tent, the air smells clean, and it does something to the co2 in the air so its more readily available to the plant?


No. No it doesn't.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 23, 2014)

AlecTheGardener said:


> No. No it doesn't.


 what does it do then?


----------



## AlecTheGardener (Aug 23, 2014)

mainliner said:


> what does it do then?


I gotcha: http://bit.ly/1mAToRU


----------



## budman111 (Aug 23, 2014)

mainliner said:


> iv got one in my tent, the air smells clean, and it does something to the co2 in the air so its more readily available to the plant?


It adds a molecule to become O3, I have read plant do get benefits from it too.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 23, 2014)

ill see what my plants look like , in the future


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 24, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Where's Myth Busters when you need them?



I read today they are breaking up and quiting the show..

Kinda BS


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> I read today they are breaking up and quiting the show..
> 
> Kinda BS


It's just gonna be Jamie and Adam next season. The 3 newer/younger people(build team)got the axe.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 24, 2014)

Build team probably got greedy when contract renegotiation time happened.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> there's a plant that does it as well,,,? I think its called 'lummums ? Something like that


Lummums...


...hehehe


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Sep 23, 2014)

mainliner said:


> it turns the nitrogen to nitrate?,which i presume is soluble nitrogen,,,


----------



## plumsmooth (Feb 2, 2022)

I just got lots of electrical shocks from my plants after the build up from running a good negative ion generator in the room combined with the PlasmaWave from another air filter. THE WINIX Plasma wave air filter never does this by itself and I doubt it contributed much to this phenomenon.. That's crazy that the Plants are giving shocks like this? I guess I remember this happening the last times I used it but this time the shocks were more powerful enough I worry it is bad for the plants. But sometimes things can conduct without actually feeling it hmmm...


----------

